# Directional center of Naples (Italy)



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

The Directional Center of Naples is a modern complex planned from the Japanese architect Kenzo Tange in 1982.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Naples has a really underrated skyline imo. 
It looks well planned and also very dense from certain angles (2nd last pic).
A big minus is the obvious height restriction which you can clearly see.


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

quite unexpected!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I was impressed how beautiful the city was as well.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

*Naples with its bay an Vesuvius.*


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks dynamic.


----------



## Robin.Be (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Napoli is really wonderful, and sadly underrated...that's really a pity!


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

the business center looks incredible


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

error


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

The two 120m tall twins look very good and the cluster dominates the city! Nice skyline!


----------

